# Looking to upgrade



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Well here is my current set-up, which I'm fairly happy with. I'm now great getting tasting coffee, but my milk steaming is a little inconsistent. I've been using the Rancilio wand for a few weeks now. Also it has a tiny leak at the top of the nozzle.

Question: would I get better steaming consistency using a bigger/better machine or is it just down to practice? If so, how much would a better machine (the next level up) cost? I ask this because it will take some time to get the necessary authorisation from my bank manager (Mrs).

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice.

The more you practice the better you will be - on any machine

Add at least another £300-£400 on top of the current machine for the next level (used HX) or £700-£900 for a used DB


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bigger machine will be quicker at steaming and do a bigger volume of milk

It won't be a magic bullet for getting. " better milk "

As glen says practise


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

For what it's worth I have previously been in the same position as you. However it is really down to practice with the milk texturising. I have the same machine as you and I previously had very inconsistent results, but continually practicing has paid dividends as now I have nailed it and I now get lush, creamy, silky, rich texturised milk everytime. It will come with you eventually. Just keep it up.


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Righty, more practice it is, though you're not helping my cause of getting a shiny new machine! This is the closest I've come to latte art: yeah not the best.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

In fact looking at your rig you virtually have everything I have. Eureka Mignon, Espro calibrated tamper as well. I tried all those Youtube vids as well, but it was actually having a barista stood next to me (long story) actually showing me how to hold the pitcher so the nozzle of the steamwand is just under the surface of the milk drawing the bubbles into the milk and sucking them in and swirling and combining them to create the tight microfoam that is required. Everybody should have their own personal barista to begin with who can show you how to do it. The vids are ok, but there is absolutely no substitute for having someone stood next to you showing you what to do.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

m4lcs67 said:


> . Everybody should have their own personal barista....


Who ya gonna call?

That'd be Glenn. Forum owner. Philanthropist cyclist. Master Jedi and keeper of peace on the forums. UKBC judge; willing guide to those pursuing espresso enlightenment. Nice chap too.

One of the best coffee related investments you can make.


----------

